# Night Time Outside Pests (mosquitos)



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

The mosquitos here in Florida are enough to ruin any camping trip. Campfires, citronella candles and bug spray didn't help at all (we looked like we were having a sacrifice or something with all the candles). So, I went to Lowes and got a standard bug zapper (it says it can clear 1 acre) but my DW just had to have one of the palm trees on display so here it is....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was told that a bug zapper will not do much for the blood suckers - they are attracted to the smell of fresh meat so to speak rather than heat sources. I tend to believe it as you rarely see a swarm of mosquitoes around a light bulb. HOWEVER, I'd love to be wrong on this - let us know how it works out.

Oh, and the palm tree is wonderful! Did they have any hula dancer canopy lights?

BBB


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I use to own a bug zapper when I lived in a trailer court, you could hear it zap and echo all around the whole court! I think it did help some but did make a lot of noise. They tried one of the new gas powered bug zapper at camp last year and seemed to help some, but I also have a couple of old style road flares with Cittranala oil in them that helped some too. Always a problem any where you sit out.

Nice tree by the way.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> I was told that a bug zapper will not do much for the blood suckers - they are attracted to the smell of fresh meat so to speak rather than heat sources. I tend to believe it as you rarely see a swarm of mosquitoes around a light bulb. HOWEVER, I'd love to be wrong on this - let us know how it works out.
> 
> Oh, and the palm tree is wonderful! Did they have any hula dancer canopy lights?
> 
> BBB


My understanding is; mosquitoes are attracted to the CO2 you breath out. They smell it and stop by to fill up


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We always build a nice, large, smokey campfire.. It keeps em away pretty well...

Carey


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That palm tree reminds me of Disney World.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, the first night we were out on our 4 day trip, we didnt use the zapper because of a bad bulb. Day 2 I exchanged it after driving 10 miles to the nearest store and when we got back I had already sprayed down with bug spray but we set up the zapper anyways. That night, I didnt get one bite....If anyone was going to get bitten it would have been me...It always happens....they just love me....But on day 3 I didnt use spray and the zapper did an awesome job and saved my hide...again not one bite. I have to say it works for me.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Off has come out with a new areosal spray...it is a powdery non sticky bug repellant and it works. Look for Off Smooth and dry.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I must agree with the entertainment factor of a bug zapper. We went to watch July 4th fireworks one year with the family. The best place to be was just off this little side road.

Anyway, there was a house not too far from where we'd parked and they had a HUGE bug zapper in the backyard that we all could hear and see. All the kids with us, including most of the adults just "ooooed and AAAHHHHED" the whole time.

No, we weren't watching the fireworks! We were watching and listening to the bug zapper!! They must have had some hum-diggers of big bugs in that yard. I've never seen such a show.

One of my nephews remarked, "If your favorite way to be entertained is to grab a beer, sit back and watch the bug zapper, "YOU might be a *******"!!!









Jules (Mrs. T)


----------



## rankatel (May 21, 2004)

use a Thermo-cell they are the best defense against mosquitos....I know because I'm a Florida Cracker!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

rankatel said:


> use a Thermo-cell they are the best defense against mosquitos....I know because I'm a Florida Cracker!


Yep they are the best!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rankatel said:


> use a Thermo-cell they are the best defense against mosquitos....I know because I'm a Florida Cracker!


OK - I'll bite. What is a Thermo-cell? Never heard of it.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Waiting on the Thermo-cell feedback............


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/
Its the best. Unless there is a lot of wind.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK.

One for each pocket - that'd be four for me and one for the rest of the camp! I bet I could mak a harness and carry even more!

Thanks for the vector!

BBB


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tonka said:


> "If your favorite way to be entertained is to grab a beer, sit back and watch the bug zapper, "YOU might be a *******"!!!
> 
> Jules (Mrs. T)


Might??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK.
> 
> One for each pocket - that'd be four for me and one for the rest of the camp! I bet I could mak a harness and carry even more!
> 
> ...


You can buy a holster/harness for the thermacell for around $13.00...then velcro it to your belt/belt-loop fanny pack etc. It is nice because it has pockets that you can insert refill cartridges on oneside and the repellent tabs on the otherside. Works for me very well in the Ga. Swamps where we hunt.

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/holster.html


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> You can buy a holster/harness for the thermacell for around $13.00...then velcro it to your belt/belt-loop fanny pack etc. It is nice because it has pockets that you can insert refill cartridges on oneside and the repellent tabs on the otherside. Works for me very well in the Ga. Swamps where we hunt.
> 
> http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/holster.html


Uh, I thought I was making a joke but I take it back! That's actually kind of cool!

Something else to leave at home with the maps, BBQ, fuses...


----------

